

BP Buys Search Terms For 'Oil Spill' - wherespaul
http://www.motherboard.tv/2010/6/7/creep-files-bp-buys-search-terms-for-oil-spill--2

======
Zak
Click the ads. It'll cost them money.

~~~
mahmud
They're the #8 company globally in market cap, worth 232B. At best, clickfraud
will trickle ~50k into Google's coffers (another megacorp) or at worst, it
will waste our time since BP SEMs will just dispute the charges as fraudulent
and some Google account manager making $45k/yr will be forced to undo it.

------
teyc
They're competing with lawyers. I'm not sure who to support.

------
a1g
image isn't everything.

